# Almost in NM



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Just got back from taking my son to New Mexico on another turkey hunt- as there are no pictures attached we didn't harvest any birds.

However I am still proud of his actions/ non actions ( He is a 13 year old that never ceases to amaze me)

Last weekend after several days of hard hunting he passed on a gobbler I had called across a meadow gobbling all the way- He could not identify it as a legal bird because he couldn't see a beard in the brush before it turned and left at about 40 yards.

Yesterday after having another gobbler at less than 20 yards he didn't shoot because the only clear shot he had was while the bird was strutting- he told me afterwards that everything he remembered was not to shoot while they were strutting- wait for a good head shot. The four hens that came in walked away without ever knowing he was there.

During the drive home home today (almost 6 hours) he was not too happy about the outcome of this years hunt but he was quite enthusiastic about next years possibilities. I guess getting out and seeing elk, deer, antelope and turkey up close and personell made everything OK.

Looking forward to the next one.......


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sounds like quite the young man, good for you and him. nice work on bring up a responsible sportsman!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

He made some good choices on the information he had available. Good for you both and I'm glad he sees the potential without actually taking something every trip.

That's what hunting is all about.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos to you and the young man.

:hunter:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like you had a great time, obviously a great teacher.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like a good trip and looks like you have a very good young hunting partner !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wise beyond his years...Hmm I wonder where he got that from ? Congrats to you both. It's not the harvest, it's the hunt


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Kudos to you dad, You have taught the young man well. You two are going to have many years of great hunts.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats on the hunt and raising a fine young man

im not afraid of shooting a tom thats strutting

all the "dont shoot when strutting" comes from the hunting shows.they dont do it often because they are looking for the most film time as possible.

when they are strutting they have thier feathers ruffled up quite abit and if you aim at the top of the head(from either the front or side) you wont fill that tasty breast with shot.

but i REALY like to eat wild turkey,so if they come in range,the next range they come into is the gas range in the kitchen


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You still had everything but the icing on the cake including a good dose of character building. Two sportsmen for sure.


----------

